# "εγκλεισμός" κινδύνου



## kabuki (Jun 25, 2008)

Σε οδηγία της ΕΕ υπάρχει η εξής φράση: "Οι μόνες ασθένειες που δικαιολογούν μέτρο περιοριστικό της ελευθερίας κυκλοφορίας, είναι οι ασθένειες που εγκλείουν κίνδυνο επιδημίας". Στέκει εκεί η χρήση του ρήματος "εγκλείω";


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 25, 2008)

Ναι, με την έννοια του "εμπεριέχω".


----------



## danae (Jun 25, 2008)

Μου είναι πιο οικείο το ζεύγος ενέχω+κίνδυνο.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2008)

Ο Βοσταντζόγλου στο 1106 ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ αναφέρει:
*(η κατάσταση) έχει / ενέχει / εγκρύπτει / εγκυμονεί / κυοφορεί / παρουσιάζει (κινδύνους)*

Επίσης, στο 300 ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ δίνει και το "υπάρχει κίνδυνος να (γίνει κάτι κακό ή απευκταίο)".

ΣτΖ: Κάτι σα σύγχυση μεταξύ "εγκρύπτουν" και "εγκλείουν" μου μυρίζεται... λες και δεν υπήρχαν διαφανέστερες κι απλούστερες λέξεις να χρησιμοποιηθούν εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2008)

Είναι πολλοί οι κίνδυνοι σ' αυτή τη ζωή, και πολλά τα ρήματα που του κάνουν παρέα. Και το _εμπεριέχω_ που λέει ο Δ. και το _εμπερικλείω_ και το _εγκλείω_ και τα βοσταντζόγλεια και, αν συνεχιστεί η φωτιά, θα σκεφτώ και άλλα.


----------



## kabuki (Jun 25, 2008)

Ακριβώς, κυρ-Ζάζουλα. Το ψώνιο τούς έφαγε. Κοίταξα Τριανταφυλλίδη, Μπαμπινιώτη και Τεγόπουλο προτού το ποστάρω και τη σημασία που μάλλον ήθελε ο ποιητής (του "ενέχω" π.χ.) δεν τη βρήκα για το "εγκλείω".

Α, τώρα είδα και τον Νίκελ. Στέκει δηλαδή; Το ακούτε και δεν σας "χτυπάει" λίγο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2008)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει *3.* (μτφ.) εμπεριέχω: _τα ποιήματά του εγκλείουν υψηλές ιδέες και ιδανικά_. Μέσα σ' αυτή τη σημασία ενέκλεισαν κι αυτή τη χρήση.


----------



## kabuki (Jun 25, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει *3.* (μτφ.) εμπεριέχω: _τα ποιήματά του εγκλείουν υψηλές ιδέες και ιδανικά_. Μέσα σ' αυτή τη σημασία ενέκλεισαν κι αυτή τη χρήση.



Μα τι ζώον είμαι! Δεν το είδα! Μερσίιιι


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2008)

nickel said:


> Στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει *3.* (μτφ.) εμπεριέχω: _τα ποιήματά του εγκλείουν *υψηλές ιδέες και ιδανικά*_. Μέσα σ' αυτή τη σημασία ενέκλεισαν κι αυτή τη χρήση.


Σύγκρινε λοιπόν, Νίκο, το παραπάνω με τον ορισμό τού _ενέχω_:
*ενέχω* *:* (λόγ., για λόγο, πράξη, γεγονός) έχω, εκτός από αυτό που φαίνεται ή δηλώνεται, και κτ. άλλο νοητό *και συνήθ. κακό*·
...και μετά έλα να συζητήσουμε περί διαφάνειας και απλών κατασκευών στην έκφραση, όπως σχολίασα προηγουμένως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2008)

Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου. Αλλά τα κείμενα κρύβουν πολλούς τέτοιους κινδύνους. Βλέπω όμως τώρα τον τίτλο και σκέφτομαι:

1. Αυτό σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει, εκτός αν πρέπει να το φτιάξουμε.

2. Υπάρχει ουσιαστικό για όλα αυτά τα ρήματα; Τι μπορούμε να πούμε δηλαδή; Η συνεπαγωγή κινδύνων;

_Χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση, χρειάζομαι ξεκούραση. Έστω και σε κατακόρυφο άξονα._


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 25, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Σύγκρινε λοιπόν, Νίκο, το παραπάνω με τον ορισμό τού _ενέχω_:
> *ενέχω* *:* (λόγ., για λόγο, πράξη, γεγονός) έχω, εκτός από αυτό που φαίνεται ή δηλώνεται, και κτ. άλλο νοητό *και συνήθ. κακό*·



Αυτή είναι ίσως η ιδανική λέξη για την περίπτωση. Οι άλλες όμως αποκλείονται;


----------

